# where can I buy dye sublimation blank t-shirts in the UK?



## shrek1802 (Mar 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me a good place to get dye sublimation tshirts in the uk please been looking and cant seem to find any with a good price any help would be good.

P.S to mods can we have a little bit on the left in the columns that say United Kingdom or somert for peeps to put stuff up for us please

Thanks for look and helping


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Buy Tshirts in the UK plz*



> P.S to mods can we have a little bit on the left in the columns that say United Kingdom or somert for peeps to put stuff up for us please


There's a UK section here: United Kingdom - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

IMHO the best shirts are those sold by Xpres in the UK.They have a lovely soft hand to them, look like cotton and print beautifuuly


----------



## scpy27 (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anybody looked at gildan sofstyle 6400 heather t shirts? They are 65/35 polycotton. Would they be anygood for sublimation?


----------

